# Tivo Mini upgrade problem?



## robobrien (Oct 5, 2013)

I purchased an A92000 off of ebay. I've been reading about issues with the Mini's downgrading from TE4 to TE3, but haven't seen any issues with upgrading.

I am running TE4 on my Bolt (version 21.x) and before I lose the mini, i can see it is running TE3 (version 20.x). I have both the bolt and the mini connected to coax and using MoCa

I started with delete everything and went through the guided setup. it completes, connects to the Internet and finds my bolt. i can see recorded programs and go through menus if i start quickly, because then the screen starts flashing between please wait and whatever menu i am on, and then goes to the screen with the dog chewing the ethernet cable 'check your internet' page that seems to be the symptom of downgrade issues.

I've tried the delete and guided setup a few times, tried different names for the mini and tried rebooting the bolt with no success.

So, i will call Tivo later, but figured i would check in with the actual experts first. Any tips or ideas? Anyone else see this issue?


----------



## Mark1Up (Jan 21, 2021)

This is the same or very similar to issue I am having. My original mini went into boot loop failure so I picked up two used minis off of FB marketplace last Friday. Had both used minis added to my account without issue but neither once can connect to my Bolt. They are able to connect to a Premiere XL. Both the Bolt (TE4) and the Minis (TE3) are directly connected via Ethernet to my router’s built in switch. All devices can successfully do TiVo Service Connections. I have a case escalated to a “specialist” but haven’t heard anything yet.

A couple of interesting things I am seeing on the Bolt that may or may not have anything to do with the issue.

1) My Shows -> Devices: Your TiVo box is not connected to the network, so other TiVo boxes cannot be displayed.

2) Help -> Troubleshooting-> Whole Home -> Streaming Troubleshooting -> TiVo Boxes: Seeing Bolt (this TiVo box) listed twice (also see both minis listed with normal text i.e. not greyed out).

Anyone’s thoughts on these items and issue would be welcome and appreciated.

Thanks,
Mark


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Makes me wonder if TiVo has broken something in the process of resolving the downgrade issue.


----------



## robobrien (Oct 5, 2013)

@krkaufman, that was my concern as well. I spent some time with Tivo support last night and after going through 2 mostly unhelpful agents, I got one who spent some time checking a few things. he said "Upon checking the Tivo Mini is mising some group information for it to upgrade. What I am going to do is escalate the case to have this information added ant it will take within 24-48 hours." He was saying since it's an older A9200 box, it doesn't have the right security permissions to upgrade and the 'group information' has to be manually associated to the TSN for this mini. Sounds plausible, since I haven't seen anyone else seeing these symptoms.

He said I should get notified by email when it's complete. So, I'll see how it goes and update this with the results.


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

My 9200 could not see any of my boxes (all greyed out) . All I did was restart my Roamio ( the box the mini is grabbing a tuner) and halfway thru the restart all boxes were available to the mini.


----------



## robobrien (Oct 5, 2013)

So, Tivo finally got back to me and said they made the changes. No change to the symptoms. I worked with tivo support and tried some more things they recommended with no luck. Either Tivo has broken the upgrade process now, or there is something specifically wrong with this particular mini. I got a refund from the ebay seller and am going to purchase another used one, see if that one is any different.


----------



## Mark1Up (Jan 21, 2021)

I’m still waiting to hear back on my “escalated” case for this same issue. I have two used Minis (TE3) that fail to go into upgrade mode when trying to connect to Bolt (TE4). Determined it is not likely to be a network issue since both the Bolt and Minis can connect to a Premiere XL and don’t have any issues completing TiVo Service Connections.


----------



## nknight (Mar 3, 2008)

Interesting. I've got exactly the reverse problem than the reports above. I've got my entire Tivo collection of DVRs (3 boxes and 1 mini) running the older TE3 UI. In the case of one Roamio, I did the downgrade process and it worked flawlessly. I prefer the old menus so much more over Hydra.

I bought a used Mini off of eBay. Transfer to my account worked ok but I was disappointed to see it boot to the black, new menu system.

As-is, it will not connect with any of my machines and does the connection loop described above. Playing games with unplugging the host/target machine from the network temporarily, the looping will stop (sometimes it goes to a dead-end screen, but normally I can get control). Phoning home countless times, rebooting many times and my case is no different.

I have a MINI A9200 with the new interface. I'm open to discuss a trade with someone who has a similar box with the TE3 interface. This is the LAST piece I need to complete my Tivo plan after cutting the cable. But right now, I'm still missing that piece as this isn't doing what I need!

My next step was to open a case with Tivo Support. Sounds like you guys have done that and been there. Trades? Shop on eBay again and ask specifics about the UI level?

Update: I forgot to mention that I DID do the "reload guide" many times too. And at one point I reset everything and started from scratch. Nothing different.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

nknight said:


> Interesting. I've got exactly the reverse problem than the reports above. I've got my entire Tivo collection of DVRs (3 boxes and 1 mini) running the older TE3 UI. In the case of one Roamio, I did the downgrade process and it worked flawlessly. I prefer the old menus so much more over Hydra.
> 
> I bought a used Mini off of eBay. Transfer to my account worked ok but I was disappointed to see it boot to the black, new menu system.
> 
> ...


You're describing the symptoms of the sister thread, for older Minis that can't downgrade from TE4 to TE3:

Trying to Move Mini from TE4 host to a TE3 Host


----------



## nknight (Mar 3, 2008)

Thanks for the link. After 10 pages of reading there was at least some glimmer of hope at the end: a post that was not 5 years old (only a couple of days) saying Tivo is aware of the issue and working on a fix. However, the start of that thread is dated early November so there seems to be no urgency on Tivo's part. I'll look for my Mini to update in the next 2 weeks but I'll have to move to another solution after that.

Is it allowed to post a WTT/Wanted-to-trade thread here?

I'm still open to trading my TE4 Mini A92 for a A92/A93 Mini running TE3. 
(Successfully traded ending in both parties working and happy)

If I manage a trade OR Tivo fixes this issue, I'll update this post and invalidate my trade offer. Until then ...


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

nknight said:


> Is it allowed to post a WTT/Wanted-to-trade thread here?


See also: Buyer/Seller Area


----------



## jardenz (Jan 31, 2021)

This issue is maddening. Thought that buying a Mini on ebay was a quick fix to parents A93 TE3 Mini that died (host DVR a TE4 Bolt, TE4 upgrade happened without my knowledge).

Except the ebay A93 TE3 mini never gets "Upgrade to TE4" prompt during guided setup, so it works for about 30 seconds and then the blue dog "check internet connection". Then, ordered an A92 Mini - again from ebay - thinking that would finally be the solution, and that one turns out to be DOA from an unscrupulous seller. I'm really hating the Tivo ecosystem right now and would dump it if it didn't mean having to spend even more time re-training non-technical people on a different system.


----------



## Mark1Up (Jan 21, 2021)

Spoke with TiVo support at 11:30 ET. They said the issue with TiVo Mini not able to upgrade or downgrade between TE3 & TE4 is now considered to be a known issue that is being worked under internal case BZDM-12684. They didn’t have any time estimates at this point. I am considering this to be good news that they are recognizing and hopefully working on this issue.

From email just received:

Known Issue/Outage/Trend Name : BZDM-12684
TiVo Outage Number : CS0035687
Status : Known Issue


----------



## brobin (Feb 14, 2014)

Yes, and it _only_ took them 3 months to recognize the issue! My guess is that the Pointy Haired Boss has determined that the cost to handle customer service calls has now reached the point where it's cheaper to fix the problem. Let's hope that the task is assigned to Dilbert and not Wally. Whenever I read the Dilbert comic strip I think of TiVo.


----------



## azmp1 (Mar 2, 2005)

I’m having the same issue with 3 outta 6 Of my a92 minis. 3 upgraded to te4 just fine and three get the blue dog screen... TiVo support was useless, she actually told me this is an undocumented issue (i see she was wrong, big surprise...) and she sis is escalating the call, so someone will get back to me. 
Meanwhile, three of my minis are out of commission. Not happy at all!


----------



## robobrien (Oct 5, 2013)

Mark1Up said:


> Spoke with TiVo support at 11:30 ET. They said the issue with TiVo Mini not able to upgrade or downgrade between TE3 & TE4 is now considered to be a known issue that is being worked under internal case BZDM-12684. They didn't have any time estimates at this point. I am considering this to be good news that they are recognizing and hopefully working on this issue.
> 
> From email just received:
> 
> ...


@Mark1Up, thanks for the details, nice to at least see a known issue ticket number. Not sure how long it will take for them to actually address it.


----------



## robobrien (Oct 5, 2013)

To add some follow up from me. I worked with Tivo support multiple days with the A92 upgrade issues and ended up going nowhere. So, i got my money back from the ebay seller. With that refund, i bought an A93 from a different seller, hoping it was a model issue or a bad Mini, since the majority of reports, still, were about downgrade issues, not upgrade ones. It finally arrived and it's got the same exact issue. I think I'll go to the Buyer/Seller page and see if anyone wants to trade.


----------



## knotacare (Apr 22, 2016)

Mark1Up said:


> This is the same or very similar to issue I am having. My original mini went into boot loop failure so I picked up two used minis off of FB marketplace last Friday. Had both used minis added to my account without issue but neither once can connect to my Bolt. They are able to connect to a Premiere XL. Both the Bolt (TE4) and the Minis (TE3) are directly connected via Ethernet to my router's built in switch. All devices can successfully do TiVo Service Connections. I have a case escalated to a "specialist" but haven't heard anything yet.
> 
> A couple of interesting things I am seeing on the Bolt that may or may not have anything to do with the issue.
> 
> ...


Mini Lux cannot detect Roamio


----------



## capkj (Jun 3, 2006)

Another member has just reported in the sister thread Trying to Move Mini from TE4 host to a TE3 Host that they have successfully downgraded Two Mini's From TE4 to TE3. I have not yet had the opportunity to try downgrading my own mini's that are stuck on TE4, but perhaps, if they have fixed the downgrade problem this issue may be resolved as well.
Good luck!


----------



## Mark1Up (Jan 21, 2021)

Thanks for the heads-up on the downgrade working now. I just plugged in one of my TE3 Minis but am still getting the same result (not upgrading to TE4 to match my Bolt). I did see that my Bolt got a software upgrade to 21.10.2.v11 (from 21.10.2.v9). Hopefully the downgrade getting fixed is a good sign that they will fix the upgrade issue soon.


----------



## capkj (Jun 3, 2006)

Mark1Up said:


> Thanks for the heads-up on the downgrade working now. I just plugged in one of my TE3 Minis but am still getting the same result (not upgrading to TE4 to match my Bolt). I did see that my Bolt got a software upgrade to 21.10.2.v11 (from 21.10.2.v9). Hopefully the downgrade getting fixed is a good sign that they will fix the upgrade issue soon.


Hopefully so. I also noticed my "Bent" got upgraded. On the Mini: Check your settings on the "Remote and Devices" screen. Make sure "Network Remote Control" is set to "Allowed". Mine would not complete the downgrade until I selected that setting.


----------



## azmp1 (Mar 2, 2005)

Just checked mine and still same issue on the upgrade to te4 on the minis, even after latest update on the bolt. 
But yes, good signs, that they’re at least working on it. 
I will give them a call tomorrow and will see if I can get any kind of an update.


----------



## azmp1 (Mar 2, 2005)

I just got an email from TiVo support, stating the software on my box was updated and the issue is fixed. 
It’s not. The software was indeed updated to .11 but all three of my minis that were having the upgrade problem, still cannot upgrade. 
calling them now.


----------



## capkj (Jun 3, 2006)

azmp1 said:


> I just got an email from TiVo support, stating the software on my box was updated and the issue is fixed.
> It's not. The software was indeed updated to .11 but all three of my minis that were having the upgrade problem, still cannot upgrade.
> calling them now.


Oh dear. Well looks like TiVo may have broken something while fixing the downgrade problem. Let's all hope they don't break something else trying to fix this!


----------



## azmp1 (Mar 2, 2005)

On the phone with them... I swear TiVo support is infuriatingly incompetent. Every time, I call they make me go through the same useless troubleshooting steps before they can talk to the next level, despite the fact the case has already been escalated. This along makes me want to trash every TiVo I have! And I’ve been using them since series 1!!! Agggggrrrrrr!


----------



## CinciDVR (May 24, 2014)

capkj said:


> Well looks like TiVo may have broken something while fixing the downgrade problem.


I'm not sure Tivo ever understood that there were two problems. Posters in both threads (TE4->TE3 and TE3->TE4) referred to exactly the same bug number (BZDM-12684). Before anything got fixed, my hope was that this meant that Tivo had determined that both issues were being caused by the same issue. Now that it appears that the TE4->TE3 issue has been solved, but the TE3->TE4 has not, I fear that Tivo support never comprehended that there were two issues to begin with.


----------



## azmp1 (Mar 2, 2005)

CinciDVR said:


> I'm not sure Tivo ever understood that there were two problems. Posters in both threads (TE4->TE3 and TE3->TE4) referred to exactly the same bug number (BZDM-12684). Before anything got fixed, my hope was that this meant that Tivo had determined that both issues were being caused by the same issue. Now that it appears that the TE4->TE3 issue has been solved, but the TE3->TE4 has not, I fear that Tivo support never comprehended that there were two issues to begin with.


very possible. The 1st level repeatedly claimed that the issues is now solved, therefore the problem must be on my end, hence piping me through every useless troubleshooting step, she had in them book, all over again. She did finally escalate, but as I said, the experience was infuriating.


----------



## robobrien (Oct 5, 2013)

CinciDVR said:


> I'm not sure Tivo ever understood that there were two problems. Posters in both threads (TE4->TE3 and TE3->TE4) referred to exactly the same bug number (BZDM-12684). Before anything got fixed, my hope was that this meant that Tivo had determined that both issues were being caused by the same issue. Now that it appears that the TE4->TE3 issue has been solved, but the TE3->TE4 has not, I fear that Tivo support never comprehended that there were two issues to begin with.


That is very frustrating, and i would agree that I don't think Tivo support understood it was 2 problems. The people I spoke to at support never understood there was even 1 problem, they kept coming to the conclusion it was a network problem on my part, which was obviously not the case. They clearly don't have a good set of 'known problems' to refer to.


----------



## azmp1 (Mar 2, 2005)

robobrien said:


> That is very frustrating, and i would agree that I don't think Tivo support understood it was 2 problems. The people I spoke to at support never understood there was even 1 problem, they kept coming to the conclusion it was a network problem on my part, which was obviously not the case. They clearly don't have a good set of 'known problems' to refer to.


exactly... so you're still in the same boat as me? When was the last update you got from them?


----------



## Mark1Up (Jan 21, 2021)

I just (12:10pm ET) got off the phone with TiVo support supervisor Mary. Went through the basic troubleshooting steps and convinced her that the Mini upgrade TE3 to TE4 issue has not been fixed. She said she will re-escalate my case with this info. Back to the waiting game.

I did confirm with her that my Minis are running the latest TE3 version (20.7.4d.RC8).


----------



## azmp1 (Mar 2, 2005)

Mark1Up said:


> I just (12:10pm ET) got off the phone with TiVo support supervisor Mary. Went through the basic troubleshooting steps and convinced her that the Mini upgrade TE3 to TE4 issue has not been fixed. She said she will re-escalate my case with this info. Back to the waiting game.
> 
> I did confirm with her that my Minis are running the latest TE3 version (20.7.4d.RC8).


well at least that is a positive. Just checked the support status of my ticket and it is sitting in the escalated state as well. (Ticket#10040375). 
Waiting game it is.... sigh...


----------



## robobrien (Oct 5, 2013)

Thanks @azmp1 and @Mark1Up. I haven't called them in a week because i haven't had the time to spend the 45 minutes to an hours on the basic troubleshooting steps they make me go through every time. I guess we wait


----------



## Dokcor (Oct 23, 2019)

If we're having this problem, is it even worth calling TiVo support and wasting time on the phone with them? Or just wait for a fix.


----------



## Mark1Up (Jan 21, 2021)

I don’t like wasting time on the phone either but hopefully the more they hear about people having this issue the more they will prioritize fixing this issue. From what I was told they already closed the last “known issue” (which supposedly covered both the upgrade and downgrade issue) so may need more people opening cases on the TE3 to TE4 Mini upgrade issue to get it categorized as a new “known issue”. 

I basically told the first level agent that I had already done the troubleshooting steps and asked to speak with a supervisor to reduce the time wasting. If you get a new “known issue” bug number please share it here so we can reference it on future calls.


----------



## nknight (Mar 3, 2008)

I will note that I DID manage to pull off a trade (earlier post above) with another poster a tad below my post. He had a TE3 Mini but wanted a TE4 and I had a TE4 Mini but needed the TE3. Our Minis crossed country over the same weekend and we both have working systems, just the way we want them. Trading works ... if Tivo won't fix this. Note that even with forcing connections and transferring ownership of the Mini I received, it still took 48 hours to get everything recognized. But I'm happy with the Mini issue now. My Roamio weirdness came back, but that's a different thread.


----------



## robobrien (Oct 5, 2013)

Mark1Up said:


> I don't like wasting time on the phone either but hopefully the more they hear about people having this issue the more they will prioritize fixing this issue. From what I was told they already closed the last "known issue" (which supposedly covered both the upgrade and downgrade issue) so may need more people opening cases on the TE3 to TE4 Mini upgrade issue to get it categorized as a new "known issue".
> 
> I basically told the first level agent that I had already done the troubleshooting steps and asked to speak with a supervisor to reduce the time wasting. If you get a new "known issue" bug number please share it here so we can reference it on future calls.


@Mark1Up, did they get you to a supervisor? If that method works, i will call some time this week.


----------



## Mark1Up (Jan 21, 2021)

I have spoken to three different supervisors (Martin, Celeste and Mary) at different times since I first opened a case on Jan 15 2021. I basically told the first level engineer that I have already been through the basic troubleshooting steps several times and that the “known issue” (BZDM-12684) only seemed to resolve the Mini TE4 to TE3 downgrade issue but not the Mini TE3 to TE4 upgrade issue and needed to speak with a supervisor because I was not happy with it taking so long to fix the issue (and being told it was fixed when it wasn’t). I also mentioned that several people on this message board are reporting the same issue with their Minis.


----------



## azmp1 (Mar 2, 2005)

I got an email from them today stating, they need troubleshoot this with me in person. I will call them later in reports. It’s better not be another 1st level tech trying to pipe me through the same steps again...
I’ll report later.


----------



## Notaek (Feb 17, 2021)

I'm having this exact issue with a TE3 Mini attempting to connect to a TE4 Bolt- same result- dog chewing on a cable saying "please check your internet connection." 
I just called TiVo and they initially said the Mini was defective but I then referenced the BZDM-12684 bug. They said that has been resolved but I indicated I was having the _reverse _problem. That seemed to make it through and the agent said there is "missing group information" from my Mini that will prevent it from upgrading to TE4. She opened an escalated case and said they would get this fixed for me in 2-3 business days...


----------



## robobrien (Oct 5, 2013)

Notaek said:


> I'm having this exact issue with a TE3 Mini attempting to connect to a TE4 Bolt- same result- dog chewing on a cable saying "please check your internet connection."
> I just called TiVo and they initially said the Mini was defective but I then referenced the BZDM-12684 bug. They said that has been resolved but I indicated I was having the _reverse _problem. That seemed to make it through and the agent said there is "missing group information" from my Mini that will prevent it from upgrading to TE4. She opened an escalated case and said they would get this fixed for me in 2-3 business days...


@Notaek , I hope they fix it for you. For background, that is exactly what they told me about a month ago (that there was missing group information). After about 4 days they emailed me to say they fixed the group information, but i still had the same issues. this was on an 9200 series. I tried it again after the BZDM bug information, and it still fails


----------



## azmp1 (Mar 2, 2005)

I’ve just spent another completely useless and infuriating hour with support. They’re totally clueless. They’re now again trying to tell me, this is due to the network issue on my end and I need to call the internet provider to open firewall ports (for crying out loud!!!) 
I swear the level of incompetence is staggering. This may just the straw that broke the camels back for me.


----------



## Travis Mullins (Feb 19, 2021)

Mark1Up said:


> This is the same or very similar to issue I am having. My original mini went into boot loop failure so I picked up two used minis off of FB marketplace last Friday. Had both used minis added to my account without issue but neither once can connect to my Bolt. They are able to connect to a Premiere XL. Both the Bolt (TE4) and the Minis (TE3) are directly connected via Ethernet to my router's built in switch. All devices can successfully do TiVo Service Connections. I have a case escalated to a "specialist" but haven't heard anything yet.
> 
> A couple of interesting things I am seeing on the Bolt that may or may not have anything to do with the issue.
> 
> ...


had same issues today. Was able to get some upgraded by un plugging my bolt after they had tried connecting snd started flashing. Real bummer.


----------



## robobrien (Oct 5, 2013)

Travis Mullins said:


> had same issues today. Was able to get some upgraded by un plugging my bolt after they had tried connecting snd started flashing. Real bummer.


@Travis Mullins, so you did successfully get a mini to upgrade? Can you relay the steps you followed that worked? I'm willing to try on my TE3 Minis


----------



## Travis Mullins (Feb 19, 2021)

robobrien said:


> @Travis Mullins, so you did successfully get a mini to upgrade? Can you relay the steps you followed that worked? I'm willing to try on my TE3 Minis


I can't tell you the perfect formula that worked, but I bought some mini's on Ebay 4 of the 92 and 2 of the 93 models. My plan is to keep 3 for my garage and some other areas I'd like to have access, but didn't want to spend the cash on a Lux. Anyway, it seemed like all of them had the same time issue at first. What seemed to work was to unplug my bolt, plug in the mini and let it connect and download whatever it could. I then plugged back in my bolt and let refreshed the DVR list, connected the mini back to the DVR and hit live TV to pull in a tuner. Then 4 of them ended up updating and 2 of them did not. The 2 did not are both 92 models and were both orginally activated in May 2014 together. It also seemed to make a difference if the Bolt was actually on and not in standby. I also unplugged the other minis I have. There were also some router reboots in there. At one point, my fios router wouldn't come back online after a re-boot and I had to do a factory reset on it.

I also did some full factory resets on some of the minis, but not all of them. Factory reset is not helping the last two that won't update.

I run my minis off ethernet, so when they went into the flashing cycle, just unplugging the ethernet cable stops it. Once you plug back in ethernet and try to force a connection again, it puts it back into that cycle. Hope this helps, but it unplugging the main dvr definitely made a difference in allowing it to make a connection to download whatever initial information it needs.

I haven't even called Tivo support yet, but sounds like I know what they're going to say.


----------



## Travis Mullins (Feb 19, 2021)

Another note, when plugging the mini in, I did a speedtest on my wifi (fios gigabit service) and was only getting 30-45 mbps. When mini unplugged, I got 500mbps.


----------



## robobrien (Oct 5, 2013)

Travis Mullins said:


> Another note, when plugging the mini in, I did a speedtest on my wifi (fios gigabit service) and was only getting 30-45 mbps. When mini unplugged, I got 500mbps.


Thanks Travis. I've tried a bunch of things, but never tried unplugging the Bolt while messing with the Mini. I will see if i can play with it this weekend. I have both a 92 and 93 model i can work with.


----------



## usofa (Feb 22, 2005)

I am having the same problem with one of my Tivo Minis. one of my9200 will not upgrade, just the doggie and the cable. I guess Monday it is time to call


----------



## azmp1 (Mar 2, 2005)

Travis Mullins said:


> I can't tell you the perfect formula that worked, but I bought some mini's on Ebay 4 of the 92 and 2 of the 93 models. My plan is to keep 3 for my garage and some other areas I'd like to have access, but didn't want to spend the cash on a Lux. Anyway, it seemed like all of them had the same time issue at first. What seemed to work was to unplug my bolt, plug in the mini and let it connect and download whatever it could. I then plugged back in my bolt and let refreshed the DVR list, connected the mini back to the DVR and hit live TV to pull in a tuner. Then 4 of them ended up updating and 2 of them did not. The 2 did not are both 92 models and were both orginally activated in May 2014 together. It also seemed to make a difference if the Bolt was actually on and not in standby. I also unplugged the other minis I have. There were also some router reboots in there. At one point, my fios router wouldn't come back online after a re-boot and I had to do a factory reset on it.
> 
> I also did some full factory resets on some of the minis, but not all of them. Factory reset is not helping the last two that won't update.
> 
> ...


tried this, but unfortunately didn't work for me.... still crickets from TiVo.


----------



## azmp1 (Mar 2, 2005)

usofa said:


> I am having the same problem with one of my Tivo Minis. one of my9200 will not upgrade, just the doggie and the cable. I guess Monday it is time to call


Good luck with that call... at least they'll know more and more people are having this issue.


----------



## Travis Mullins (Feb 19, 2021)

azmp1 said:


> tried this, but unfortunately didn't work for me.... still crickets from TiVo.


Bummer. Like I said, 2 of mine are in the same boat.


----------



## Bold7384 (Feb 27, 2021)

Just called Tivo to get an update on my issue. They confirmed it is a known issue. They also said there are 25 open customer tickets attached to this issue. No ETA on resolution. I'd advise anyone having this issue to call and open a ticket. Hopefully they'll actually fix it if enough people are affected.


----------



## adpinc61 (Feb 28, 2021)

Hi all, I'm here to join this thread. I have 4 minis all working perfectly fine on my Premier 4XL using TE3. In fact, one of the minis I bought was actually working with TE4, and I easily downgraded it to TE3. I just bought my EDGE with TE4, and now none of my Minis can upgrade. I get the same set of errors everyone here is talking about, and I just submitted a ticket to TiVo as well. Being a TiVo owner for over 20 years, their support used to be great - not it is pathetic. Hopefully someone is watching this forum....


----------



## Bold7384 (Feb 27, 2021)

adpinc61 said:


> Hi all, I'm here to join this thread. I have 4 minis all working perfectly fine on my Premier 4XL using TE3. In fact, one of the minis I bought was actually working with TE4, and I easily downgraded it to TE3. I just bought my EDGE with TE4, and now none of my Minis can upgrade. I get the same set of errors everyone here is talking about, and I just submitted a ticket to TiVo as well. Being a TiVo owner for over 20 years, their support used to be great - not it is pathetic. Hopefully someone is watching this forum....


I actually posted a link to this forum thread in my support ticket. Hopefully they look at it.


----------



## usofa (Feb 22, 2005)

Had what I would call a pleasant call with Tivo support tonight. Described my problem, what I had done and that I knew there were at least 25 cases with the issue. CSR acknowledged it was a know issue and offered to put my case on the list. 5 minutes total call


----------



## Mark1Up (Jan 21, 2021)

Looks like TiVo finally fixed this issue. I plugged in one of my TE3 based Minis today and when I checked it awhile later it was on an upgrade screen and is now going through the upgrade process. I opened my first case on this issue on Jan 15, 2020 (the day I got the used Minis) so only took almost seven weeks... pretty crappy but I am happy it got fixed.

Update: I am batting .500.. the first Mini upgraded fine but the second one can’t seem to complete the upgrade. I am using the same Ethernet connection (swapped the boxes) so don’t think it is my network. Maybe a lot of Minis are trying to upgrade and overloading TiVo’s servers... guess the only thing I can do is to keep re-running the upgrade process. 

Note: Sometimes I get an Upgrade Error (MSG_C502_ID).


----------



## robobrien (Oct 5, 2013)

Mark1Up said:


> Looks like TiVo finally fixed this issue. I plugged in one of my TE3 based Minis today and when I checked it awhile later it was on an upgrade screen and is now going through the upgrade process. I opened my first case on this issue on Jan 15, 2020 (the day I got the used Minis) so only took almost seven weeks... pretty crappy but I am happy it got fixed.


@Mark1Up , what version is your host Tivo running now?


----------



## Mark1Up (Jan 21, 2021)

robobrien said:


> @Mark1Up , what version is your host Tivo running now?


This appears to be a back-end fix. I did not have any code upgrades on either my Bolt (21.10.2.v11) or the Mini (prior to upgrade to TE4).


----------



## robobrien (Oct 5, 2013)

Yep, looks like they fixed it! Both my A9200 and A9300 upgraded!

Thanks everyone for the updates and for helping me bug Tivo support!


----------



## usofa (Feb 22, 2005)

Mine worked last night as well. Problem solved.


----------



## Bold7384 (Feb 27, 2021)

Mark1Up said:


> Looks like TiVo finally fixed this issue. I plugged in one of my TE3 based Minis today and when I checked it awhile later it was on an upgrade screen and is now going through the upgrade process. I opened my first case on this issue on Jan 15, 2020 (the day I got the used Minis) so only took almost seven weeks... pretty crappy but I am happy it got fixed.
> 
> Update: I am batting .500.. the first Mini upgraded fine but the second one can't seem to complete the upgrade. I am using the same Ethernet connection (swapped the boxes) so don't think it is my network. Maybe a lot of Minis are trying to upgrade and overloading TiVo's servers... guess the only thing I can do is to keep re-running the upgrade process.
> 
> Note: Sometimes I get an Upgrade Error (MSG_C502_ID).


It prompted me to with the upgrade message. I started the upgrade. The upgrade rebooted and still had TE3. After restart it prompted me to start the upgrade again. I started it. It rebooted. The second reboot took much longer. It was on TE4 after reboot.

I have a 93.

Good news it worked!


----------



## azmp1 (Mar 2, 2005)

Ok, got the email too that the issue was fixed and we to my first mini to see it’s sitting at the upgrade screen - yay! However, the three thumbs down function to kick off the ugrade isn’t working. Nothing happens when I press the thumbs down, button... tried different remote, rebooted - same problem. But here’s the funny part, It now lets me use te3 with edge lol. I will try onerous minis tomorrow, but anyone else is having the thumbs down not working issue?


----------



## robobrien (Oct 5, 2013)

azmp1 said:


> Ok, got the email too that the issue was fixed and we to my first mini to see it's sitting at the upgrade screen - yay! However, the three thumbs down function to kick off the ugrade isn't working. Nothing happens when I press the thumbs down, button... tried different remote, rebooted - same problem. But here's the funny part, It now lets me use te3 with edge lol. I will try onerous minis tomorrow, but anyone else is having the thumbs down not working issue?


@azmp1 I did not have any issues with that screen. When you get there, read the screen to make sure it says 3 thumbs down. I was messing with the minis a bit this week and somewhere in there, i am pretty sure i had to hit 3 thumbs UP to get past, which i thought was odd, having always had to use thumbs down. Anyway, just a thought, because i know i was prompted for thumbs up for something and I can't remember what, maybe it was the upgrade.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

robobrien said:


> was prompted for thumbs up


Would seem appropriate, for an *UP*grade.


----------



## azmp1 (Mar 2, 2005)

robobrien said:


> @azmp1 I did not have any issues with that screen. When you get there, read the screen to make sure it says 3 thumbs down. I was messing with the minis a bit this week and somewhere in there, i am pretty sure i had to hit 3 thumbs UP to get past, which i thought was odd, having always had to use thumbs down. Anyway, just a thought, because i know i was prompted for thumbs up for something and I can't remember what, maybe it was the upgrade.


lol so This morning tried again and now it says three thumbs up and worked. I swear it said thumbs down yesterday, I'm not crazy lol. In any case, so far 1 worked fine, so one down, 4 to go.


----------



## azmp1 (Mar 2, 2005)

So here’s the latest update. I was able to successfully upgrade 3 minis, but one just will not upgrade. I can start it, it goes for a while and it will either kick me back to the upgrade screen, or into the “upgrade error” screen MSG_C502_ID error code. Tried it at least 10 times. anyone else is having this issue?


----------



## CinciDVR (May 24, 2014)

azmp1 said:


> Tried it at least 10 times. anyone else is having this issue?


@Mark1Up indicated having this problem on one mini. Not sure if it it was resolved.


----------



## Mark1Up (Jan 21, 2021)

I’m still having issues getting my 2nd Mini to complete the upgrade. I get several different results with different attempts. Sometimes it just tells me to try upgrade again and sometimes an error C502 or rarely I see an Invalid URL screen. I received an email on Friday saying my case was resolved so I called them today to let them know I am still having an issue with the one not upgrading. Sounds like they are aware that some Minis are having this new issue but probably wouldn’t hurt to call them to add your report if you are also seeing this happen.


----------



## lillevig (Dec 7, 2010)

Big thank you to all who spent time nagging TiVo for this fix. Upgraded my A93 today.


----------



## Mark1Up (Jan 21, 2021)

Well I plugged in my problem Mini (failing to upgrade from TE3 to TE4) today just on the off chance to see if anything new happened and by the time I switched over to check it I found it upgraded to TE4. I also found a minor upgrade waiting on my Bolt that hadn’t been installed yet. This sure was a long issue to get resolved but at least it did get resolved.


----------



## azmp1 (Mar 2, 2005)

Mark1Up said:


> I'm still having issues getting my 2nd Mini to complete the upgrade. I get several different results with different attempts. Sometimes it just tells me to try upgrade again and sometimes an error C502 or rarely I see an Invalid URL screen. I received an email on Friday saying my case was resolved so I called them today to let them know I am still having an issue with the one not upgrading. Sounds like they are aware that some Minis are having this new issue but probably wouldn't hurt to call them to add your report if you are also seeing this happen.


I had the same problem with one of mine, after the other problem ones successfully upgraded, called TiVo and they just advised to leave it plugged in and see if it updates on its own. And it did. Came back to it the next day and it was all upgraded.
So at this point all of mine with an issue are now successfully upgraded. Took a while, but TiVo did their job.


----------

